# 1st time to Westgate Vacation Villas #0899



## forfun (Aug 29, 2010)

Sept 11-18, 1010 will be our first stay at Westgate Vacation Villas. Other than calling ahead to request a renovated 2 BR  unit, are there any other words to the wise?

Any non-amusement park ideas?  Looikng into the beach, Lei Gardens, and Titantic the Experience.  May go to a dinner show or two.

TIA


----------



## DianeV (Aug 29, 2010)

Just say NO to any meeting, presentation, update or whatever else they try to call it. Its just a sales pitch and they are ruthless


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 30, 2010)

Ive been an owner at Westgate Vacation Villas for about 13 years.  I love the units.  My unit is VVA11.  It is a   2 bedroom w/loft unit.  They are large. One Thanksgiving I used 2 years usuage and they were able to give me 2 units side by side. I had 18 people and we had plenty of room.   I have never had any maintenance issues.  I love going there and I love my unit. 

Like the previous poster.  Avoid the sales staff at all cost. Some years they havent bothered me  but a few times Ive had to get nasty and rude.  This resort was the first resort I bought and of course I bought it from the developer   :ignore:  So if they bother you just tell them that you know people that cant even sell thier timeshares on ebay for 1/10 what they bought them for from Westgate.  

Im not a big fan of Disney; however,  I do like Epcot.   I saw Circus deSolei  at downtown Disney, it was very good.  I will drive to Cocoa Beach and spend a day there and Kennedy Space Center.   We will  drive to Clearwater Beach.  Two different coasts and two different type beaches.  Im a Utah girl so the beaches are a treat for me.  

I have family that live in Orlando so I go there for the grandkids.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 30, 2010)

I own at the villas, too. Check out the mini-golf, paddleboats, new movie theatre on site etc. There is a lot to do without leaving the property. You can go to Downtown Disney where there are lot of cute shops and great restaurants. It's sort of like having a Disney park day without the fees. 

I agree with others, avoid the sales pitch. Sometimes it's easy to get rid of the sales staff. Generally, telling them you only buy resale for under $1,000 is all it takes. Last time, the person was pretty high pressure and insistant. I just told him that while he might be obligated to arrange a meeting, that was his problem. We are not employees and we are not obligated to attend. The phone rang the next morning and we ignored it. Never got another call after that.


----------



## Kola (Sep 7, 2010)

Polly Metallic said:


> You can go to Downtown Disney where there are lot of cute shops and great restaurants. It's sort of like having a Disney park day without the fees.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bergmann (Sep 12, 2010)

*Westgate Vacation Villas*

I am also looking into Westgate Vacation Villas.  Please post your experience with the resort after you return. I am really not that interested in the Disney experience - just a comfortable place to stay in February for a couple weeks to be away from zero degree weather.


----------

